# Group photo ideas



## Gerd

I'm the photography editor for my school paper and in each issue there's an editor's picture (group picture of the four(five including me) editors). We've run out of creative group picture ideas and I was wondering if anyone here had any good ones. any ideas appreciated

thanks.


----------



## woodsac

Give us some ideas of what you've done so far.


----------



## Gerd

things like lying around in a circle and taking a picture from above, or each person standing behind a thin tree like they're hiding, or just a regular group picture sitting together.


----------



## woodsac

Hmmm...how about standing in a row staggered, either side to side or short to tall, with each one of you holding a different picture frame in front of your face?


----------



## digital_blue

What about a series of theme photos?  Maybe all of you crossing the road in a Abby Road-esq way, all wearing suits, one of you barefoot and out of step. Maybe a mockup of an old Jackson 5 album cover? Or perhaps the five of you all climbing the rope in gym class, one stacked on top of the other?  I could also see a shot of all of you with arms spread, falling backward.  Nice action shot perhaps.  If you've got a mix of guys and gals, maybe some sort of a swing dance theme?  I dunno... play with it.  There's gotta be a million ideas for a cool shot. 

Cheers!

db


----------

